# 21 year old mom needs a new conservative look... lol



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2007)

i want to wear more blouses and things like that but still want to look and feel sexy, i'm 21, so i'm still young. but i don't want to look like a trendy teenager. i wear a lot of clothes from hollister right now, but i just don't feel right wearing those things anymore. i want to look more grown up and put together, but still sexy, where can i shop???


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 17, 2007)

express?


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Heather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





forever 21, wet seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMU!

one love, Lisa


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

Try a dept store i.e. Macy's  or Nordstrom.  They usually have good sales.  I would also try Ann Taylor Loft and Banana Republic.  Maybe Mexx too.  You can also try H&M, French Connection UK, Club Monaco, and Esprit.  Remember to always hit the clearance racks!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2007)

Banana Republic.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I would also try Ann Taylor Loft and Banana Republic.  You can also try H&M, French Connection UK, Club Monaco, and Esprit.  Remember to always hit the clearance racks!!_

 
I agree.  The Limited, Banana Republic, H&M, United Colors of Benetton, there are so many places to try.  There is another store like H&M but I can't think of the name for the life of me.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2007)

Express, Rampage, you can do Charlotte Russe, but check the quality of what you buy...
Charlotte Russe is REALLY good for like dresses, etc.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll second The Limited, Express, and Banana Republic!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_Hi Heather! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




forever 21, wet seal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMU!

one love, Lisa_

 
hi girly! i miss u too


----------



## 3jane (Aug 17, 2007)

Express, Zara, Esprit, H&M...


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 17, 2007)

Express, Macy's (has good sales)


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

I like Express and The Limited for a more conservative look, but I like to have fun with my clothing no matter what age, so I also love to shop at Forever 21. Wear a top with a fun pattern with a blazer over it and a pencil skirt or a pair of slacks.​


----------

